# Slingsby T6 Kirby Kite 1



## mauld (Jan 23, 2014)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=id0ODKJOhIo_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2014)

What a beautiful aircraft.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2014)

Nice video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

